#  Schulmedizin >   Fersenprellung? >

## Bartek

Hallo, 
Ich habe mich vor einer Woche verletzt. Ich bin auf die dumme Idee gekommen von einer 2m Mauer runterzuspringen und boin auf beiden Fersen gelandet. Seit dem habe  schmerzen wenn ich die Fersen beim gehen belaste. Ich war beim Ortophäden. Der Arzt hat als erstes mit so einem Ultraschall Gerät die Bänder untersucht und meinte das alles in Ordnung ist. Anschließend wurden beide Füße geröngt. Auch dort war alles in Ordnung (kein Bruch zu sehen). Als nächstes hat meine Arzt mich zu einer Computerthomographie geschickt um einen Bruch im inneren der Ferse auszuschließen. Das Ergebnis war: Kein Bruch. 
Das ist der Stand der Dinge. Das Problem ist, dass ich noch immer schmerzen habe wenn ich die Fersen Belaste. Auch wenn ich die Ferse mit der Hand von beiden Seiten drücke tut es weh. 
Meine Frage ist nun: Hat jemand schonmal sowas gehabt?
Wenn ja: Wie lange hat die Heilung gedauert?
Und: Wie wurde behandelt? 
Ich bin über jede Antwort sehr dankbar!! Bitte um Hilfe  :Sad:  :Cry:

----------


## Bartek

Kann mir denn keiner einen Rat geben....   Die Schmerzen sind noch immer  da  :Sad:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Bartek, 
ich kann dir leider nur soviel sagen: Sooft ich etwas geprellt hatte, dauerte es manchmal Wochen und Monate, bis es wieder gut war.
Bei allen Arten von Gewebsverletzungen kann man Arnica D6 nehmen. Ich schicke dir einen Link mit mit Hausmitteln: Schnelle Hilfe bei Prellung oder Zerrungen 
Gute Besserung! Nachtigall

----------


## AlexPro

Hallo Bartek,
Ich weiß das dieser artikel schon sehr lange her erstellt wurde, aber mir ist genau das gleiche vor ein paar Tagen passiert. Ich bin von ein paar zu vielen stiegen gleichzeitig gesprungen und bin mit einem ausgestreckten linken Bein gelandet. Seitdem tut meine Ferse schmerzhaft weh und der schmerzt geht nicht weg. Es wird auch stärker wenn ich meine Ferse lange "benutze" oder sie stark belaste, wie nem rennen. Was dagegen hilft ist wenn ich sie hoch lagere. Hier meine Frage: Wenn du dich noch erinnern kannst, hattest du die gleichen Symptome, was hat dir geholfen und, wenn überhaupt, wann haben die schmerzten aufgehört?

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Alex , 
das Fersenbein (Calcaneus) kann heftige Schmerzen verursachen. Das heisst Du solltest mit dem Problem zum Arzt fahren (lassen). Der Orthopäde muss einen Bruch ausschliessen. 
Im Moment gilt auch hier die PECH- Regel  
Das heisst Pause / Eis also vorsichtig kühlen / Compresse evtl. Bandage falls man so etwas hat / hochlegen. 
Die Frage ist wir wissen nicht ob Du einen Bluterguss hast usw. entsprechend nach den Symptomen richtet sich die Therapie. Ob der Arzt z.B. Physiotherapie verschreibt oder was auch immer. Wie schon beschrieben ist das eine langwierige Sache  Also unbedingt zum Arzt - wenn benachbarte Strukturen (Mittelfussknochen Wikipedia) mit betroffen sind kann das irgendwann heftige Probleme machen.  https://gelenk-klinik.de/orthopaedis...infraktur.html  
Gruss Stephan

----------


## hightower1988

Prellungen können leider sehr langwierig sein manchmal. Mich nerven diese vermeintlich kleinen Verletzungen auch immer am meisten udn ich habe auch meistens am längsten mit zu tun.. :Sad:

----------

